# Not the usual Photos seen here, but...



## FattyMcJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Just a few teaser shots from the shoot today.  The gentleman hired me to shoot his car for a Readers Rides submission to Modified Magazine...hopefully it gets published! :mrgreen:






















Usually I shoot portraits and weddings, but I'm a car-guy at heart, so this was like being a kid in a candy shop for me.

C&C always welcome, good or bad.


----------



## Netskimmer (Feb 9, 2012)

"*not the usual photos seen here*"

What do you mean? There are plenty of car shots here.


----------



## EIngerson (Feb 9, 2012)

I really like the 1st one.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 9, 2012)

Netskimmer said:


> What do you mean? There are plenty of car shots here.



Hmm, must have missed them.  At least on the first page of the "Pro Gallery" section lol

Anyway, here's a few more I just finished editing.






And a few "surreal" HDR's for fun, I doubt he'll use them for his submission.

7 Exposures blended in Photomatix Pro 4


----------



## hartz (Feb 10, 2012)

The first lot are nicely done, but I expect the magazine readers want to see the car, not so much a photographic stunt.  The last bunch are well done too, I like them all!


----------



## thepaulreid (Feb 12, 2012)

beautiful. really love the first shot. great angles. not keen on the HDR ones, look like outtakes from a video game.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 12, 2012)

Look good :thumbup:


----------



## DiskoJoe (Feb 28, 2012)

Your photos are cool but his car is not all that. I do dig the blue rims though.


----------



## gsgary (Feb 28, 2012)

Like the first but hate the HDR, is the owner a pimp or drug dealer looks like something they would drive


----------



## FattyMcJ (Feb 28, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Your photos are cool but his car is not all that. I do dig the blue rims though.


Thanks



gsgary said:


> Like the first but hate the HDR, is the owner a pimp or drug dealer looks like something they would drive


lol HDR isn't for everyone.  That's ok 

As for the car, I like the car...sans the rims.  It's just a different style, called "Hellaflush".  Made popular in California shortly after the Fast & Furious movie craze.  You see it a lot on the west coast, and in magazines. Not practical for Colorado, and even the owner admits that's why he bought an Audi A4 as his daily driver.


----------



## KAikens318 (Mar 8, 2012)

********DROOL*******  Those rims are amazing. Nicely done


----------



## PapaMatt (Mar 8, 2012)

Yes, Nice rims, and nice work although I am one of them who are not a fan of Heavy HDR

Good luck to you


----------



## jake337 (Mar 8, 2012)

gsgary said:


> Like the first but hate the HDR, is the owner a pimp or drug dealer looks like something they would drive



Wow.

My first thought would be an import enthusiast.....


Here's a local enthusiast's flickr stream.

Flickr: Gates311's Photostream


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 8, 2012)

Like the 3rd one.  Would have been nice with just a bit more depth of field so the whole brand plate is in focus but still blurred the metal  reflections


----------



## jake337 (Mar 8, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Your photos are cool but his car is not all that. I do dig the blue rims though.



We would need to see a mod list, dyno graphs, and drag times to decide this.


----------



## Netskimmer (Mar 8, 2012)

I still consider myself to be very new to photography and have never done a car shoot so take this for what it is worth, but here are my thoughts.

The DoF on the third shot is messing with me, I like the angles but going from in focus to out of focus mid-word is messing with my eyes. I don't care for the second or fourth shots. The carbon-fiber Mitsubishi symbol looks pretty rough, a big glob of resin in the center and rough looking edges. I like the angles in the forth as well as your focus point but I find the light on the rear quarter to be distracting, it keeps pulling my eyes away from the intended focus point in the front to the rear of the car. I really like the first shot. The deep, rich colors, the angles and crisp reflections are nice.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 8, 2012)

Nice bunch. The EVO is ok.... I just don't like silver evos and his wheels don't do it for me. Lol. I would have chosen mag blue CE 28's or those wheels in diff color. Good job though!


----------



## jwbryson1 (Mar 8, 2012)

FattyMcJ said:


>



This is my favorite image of the bunch but I don't love it as a photo.  The rims are cool.  What I don't like is that there is a lot of dead space on the right side of the frame that I think could be cropped out a bit tighter.  I don't like the red box on the right side of the frame.  Also, the longer I look at this image the more distracted I get by the reflections of the lights on the side of the doors.  There are some blown sections and the back of the car, for me, blends too much with the background of the shot. I'd like to see the rear of the car be a bit more "lifted" from the background.  Just my $0.02.  YMMV.


----------



## g-fi (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know the "rules" of car photography, but I think that if your main point of focus is on a logo, the entire logo needs to be in focus, otherwise I'm not sure why we're being drawn to it. Also, if you're trying to feature a sponsor or brand, it looks better if even people who aren't involved in the hobby can figure out what that sponsor or brand is lol. That's my only grip with #1 as well, it looks like there is a logo on that rim and I can't see it. If you're showing off the amazing rims, and there's a logo on them, show it off!


----------



## 12sndsgood (Mar 11, 2012)

first set kinda of lose it for me. i like them but i never got any real look at the car. just a few pieces. think the wheels are the only real thing im diggin on the car. he's got good stance and not obnoxious amount of camber or lip showing so props for that.  on the last set we get to see the car but the hdr is a bit much for me. and i just dont like how the car is blending in with the background. just not enough contrast for me personally to make the car really stand out. looks more like a wheel add because the wheels pop and demand your attention. the car is just blending into the background.


i like the shots and angles. i just think if you reshot it with a diffrent background. maybe at night, more darker background so the car pops out and takes the vewers attention you will have it.


----------



## hahaOHmichael (Mar 21, 2012)

Don't really like the HDR ones, way overdone. But that is a nasty ass evo and I loveeeee teal ccw's. And for those of you who don't know..those "rims" cost 10x your camera gear.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Mar 21, 2012)

As a photog who spends most of his time shooting cars, I really liked the first one and was like wow, nice...

But it went straight downhill from there.


The rest are as boring as most of what we see here.

Do you even have any idea why the first one is so great?


----------



## FattyMcJ (Mar 31, 2012)

c.cloudwalker said:


> As a photog who spends most of his time shooting cars, I really liked the first one and was like wow, nice...
> 
> But it went straight downhill from there.
> 
> ...



Hey Cloudwalker, sorry I haven't visited the forums in a while so I didn't see your reply.  I thank you for being so upfront & honest.

As for the first image, indeed it's seen the best "reviews" of the set.  However, I guess (now that I think about it) I don't really know _why_ you think it's so great, and the others are garbage. 

I really _would_ like your take on it, and how to improve.  I'm not against negative criticism, and in fact enjoy it because it can only help me.

Thanks, in advance, for your time...and to everyone that's posted in here.


----------



## banderson (Apr 1, 2012)

Yeah, I'd like to see some under the hood shots myself


----------



## banderson (Apr 1, 2012)

g-fi said:


> I don't know the "rules" of car photography, but I think that if your main point of focus is on a logo, the entire logo needs to be in focus, otherwise I'm not sure why we're being drawn to it. Also, if you're trying to feature a sponsor or brand, it looks better if even people who aren't involved in the hobby can figure out what that sponsor or brand is lol. That's my only grip with #1 as well, it looks like there is a logo on that rim and I can't see it. If you're showing off the amazing rims, and there's a logo on them, show it off!



This is being submitted to a car magazine, I would think that most anyone reading would know that it's an Evo. Also, the rear end has been de badged and the only logo is going to be the one on the front.


----------



## banderson (Apr 1, 2012)

LOL The drug dealer must be moving some serious weight. The ones from where I live normally drive a crown vic jacked up on huge ridiculous looking rims that cost more than the car.


----------



## 12sndsgood (Apr 1, 2012)

banderson said:


> LOL The drug dealer must be moving some serious weight. The ones from where I live normally drive a crown vic jacked up on huge ridiculous looking rims that cost more than the car.




gotta agree with that.


----------



## FattyMcJ (Apr 2, 2012)

banderson said:


> LOL The drug dealer must be moving some serious weight. The ones from where I live normally drive a crown vic jacked up on huge ridiculous looking rims that cost more than the car.


 
lol The owner is a disabled Iraqi war veteran. This is his garage queen, his DD is an Audi A4 sleeper.


----------



## LuckySe7en (Apr 2, 2012)

beautifully done.  I miss my tuner days


----------



## banderson (Apr 2, 2012)

FattyMcJ said:


> banderson said:
> 
> 
> > LOL The drug dealer must be moving some serious weight. The ones from where I live normally drive a crown vic jacked up on huge ridiculous looking rims that cost more than the car.
> ...



LOL I assumed it wasn't a drug dealers car. I would love to own either of those cars I have an '01 neon, and spend my extra money on gear lol


----------

